# Amplificador AV 5.1 + juego de altavoces 5.1



## mikeltb (Dic 11, 2010)

Buenas,

necesito que me orienten con un tema que tengo en mente y que me gustaria llevarlo a cabo.
Claro esta , que no me compraria un amplificador AV sin tener unos altavoces adecuados para ello.

Os cuento:

Tengo esta tarjeta de sonido en mi HTPC ( ordenador de Salón ):

Tarjeta Sonido CREATIVE SB X-FI Titanium FATAL1TY PROFESSIONAL:
http://www.mountain.es/epages/Mountain.sf/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Store.Mountain/Products/SONSBXF

La salida optica quisiera conectar a este amplificador AV que le tengo echado el ojo:

Pioneer VSX-420K
http://www.redcoon.es/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B233111/cid/5001/Pioneer_VSX_420K_Negro/#

Hasta aqui creo que todo bien, el problema que le veo es el juego de altavoces que tengo que no soportaria tanta potencia y que tendria problemas con la impedancia de salida.

He estado mirando los satelites y vienen dos altavoces de 5 cm de diametro junto con otro con un tono metalico mas pequeño de unos 3cm. 

Este es el modelo de juegos de altavoces de 5.1:

Energy Sistem Altavoces 5.1 Cinne 3000 - RMS:130W
http://www.coolmod.com/product/9503/0/0/1/Energy-Sistem-Altavoces-51-Cinne-3000-RMS130W.htm 

Entiendo que los altavoces tanto de los satelites como el subwofer no me servirian ya que permiten una pequeña potencia y su impedancia es de 8 ohm junto los 6 ohm de salida del ampli.
He quitado la tapa negra de los satelites y veo que los altavoces se pueden intercambiar, lo que no se si existiran unos altavoces de esas dimensiones para adecuarla a los requerimientos de salida del ampli.

Espero que me puedan ayudar ya que este tema no domino.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Dic 11, 2010)

Buenos días.
Principalmente, el amplificador piooner no posee 130wrms por canal, ya que este posee un consumo de 260w. El maximo que talvez podras sacar del amp por canal (y con viento a favor), es de unos 50wrms. Si el amp tiene una impedancia de 6 ohms y los parlantes son de 8 ohms, no hay problema, solamente se restara un poco de potencia. El tema esta en el subwoofer que es de 4 ohms. Es muy probable que en altos volumenes el amplificador haga saltar la proteccion. 
Respecto a la placa de audio, esa es un caño, espectacular. Va de lujo al tener un conversor ADC en tiempo real, con lo que podras obtener una salida 5.1 con optica digital o coaxial.

Saludos


----------



## mikeltb (Dic 12, 2010)

Gracias Alejandro,
dices que en altos volumenes al tener el subwofer a 4 ohm haga saltar la proteccion. No creo que lo tenga a mucho volumen, el salon es de 22 m2, si los 50 wrms x 5 los tengo a alto volumen los vecinos me tiran la puerta DDD.
El proposito del amplificador que yo busco no es el poder escuchar mas alto el volumen sino ganar calidad en la salida de la sound blaster del HTPC.

Otra cosa, la caja del subwofer lleva un amplificador incorporado de 25w creo que rms, ¿ a esto habria que sumarle los 50wrms del ampli no ?, aunque insisto la potencia no me preocupa demasiado sino obtener mayor calidad de sonido y porque no en la imagen ya que tambien me da la posibilidad.

Si me diera problemas el subwofer siempre podria cambiar el altavoz por uno de 6 ohm ya que esto no repercutiria al amplificador de la caja del subwofer pues actualmente la salida es para 4 ohm.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Dic 12, 2010)

mikeltb dijo:


> Gracias Alejandro,
> Otra cosa, la caja del subwofer lleva un amplificador incorporado de 25w creo que rms, ¿ a esto habria que sumarle los 50wrms del ampli no ?, aunque insisto la potencia no me preocupa demasiado sino obtener mayor calidad de sonido y porque no en la imagen ya que tambien me da la posibilidad.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeltb (Dic 12, 2010)

Gracias por las recomendaciones.
He estado mirando subwofers de 150 wrms y me sale casi como el amplificador AV.

Entiendo que de momento aunque no vaya a percibir todo lo que me de el ampli AV puedo tirar con el conjunto de altavoces junto con el subwofer verdad ???.

Mas adelante iré cambiando el subwofer ya que se me sale de presupuesto la verdad....


----------

